

Ask HN: How do you keep from getting burnt out? - jit_hacker

HN -<p>What do you do when you start to feel burnt out with a gig? Aside from the obvious answer that is?<p>I&#x27;ve been working a lot, for quite a long time, at my current start up. It&#x27;s a mixed bag, I love it, I love the team and I want for it to work so very bad. But just like you&#x27;re favorite cereal, after a while you can get tired of it. In my case, I don&#x27;t want to give it up, I just need to find a way to recharge.<p>Any Advice?
======
kfawcett
Get sleep. Get exercise. Eat well. Only drink alcohol on weekends and never
during major development stretches.

------
mello151
Maybe a vacation or sabbatical?

Or if you have spare time and some other type of work piques your interest
work some on a different project. I've worked in groups where when it's a down
cycle, it's really really down... like boring me to tears down. So I started
trying to learn stuff that I never deal with at work, even when it is busy.
When I would go back to the regular gig it was nice to look at the same code
with a "new set of glasses".

------
mattm
I've had the same issue. It's pretty simple and you identified it. You're
working too much. Cut back on hours and eventually your body will refresh and
you'll feel energized again.

